# Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H



## Schlossgespenst (2. März 2017)

*Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Hallo Community,
ich habe mir vor kurzem einen DEL U2715H gekauft.
Leider musste ich feststellen dass ich die volle Auflösung des Monitors (2560x1440) im Windows (7) zwar auswählen lässt, jedoch der Bildschirm dann schwarz bleibt mit der Meldung:

"The current input timing is not supported by the monitor display. Please change your input timing to 2560x1440, 60Hz or any other monitor listed timing as per the monitor specifactions.

Diese Einstellungen (inkl. 60Hz) habe ich ausgewählt.
Meine Grafikarte ist etwas älter (Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4870 2GB), sollte aber über Dual link DVI Auflösungen bis 2560x1600 unterstützen.
Ich besitze ein Dual Link DVI-D kabel und habe mir einen passenden Adapter "DVI-I (24+5) auf HDMI" zugelegt.
Im Windows kann ich eine Auflösung bis 2048x1152 einstellen ohne das der Bildschirm schwarz bleibt.

Ich hoffe mir kann jemand helfen
Gruß
Florian


----------



## DKK007 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Möglicherweise ist der Adapter das Problem. 

Da die Karte schon sehr alt ist, und auch keine aktuellen Treiber mehr bekommt, würde ich zu einer aktuellen raten. Insbesondere, wenn damit auch gespielt werde soll. Denn auch 2 GiB VRAM sind für WQHD zu wenig.

Wie sieht denn die restliche Hardware aus und wofür wird der PC genutzt?


----------



## aloha84 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

@TE

Ich hatte vor kurzem ein ähnliches Problem mit Displayport.
--> da musste ich am Monitor auf DP 1.1 statt 1.2 schalten.
Welchen HDMI Standard unterstützt deine GPU?


----------



## Schlossgespenst (2. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Hallo,
im Moment spiele ich nicht wirklich.
Sollten die 6-Kerner-Ryzen das erfüllen was sie versprechen werd mein Alter in den Ruhestand geschickt und hoffentlich wieder gezockt.
Wollte nur mal nachfragen ob es denn überhaupt auf der alten Kiste möglich wäre.

Mein System:
AMD Penom II X4 940
Sapphire Vapor-X Radeon HD 4870 2GB
Gigabyte GA-MA790X-UD4
4 GB RAM
Win7 Pro 64bit


----------



## Schlossgespenst (2. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Welchen HDMI Standard sie unterstützt weiß ich nicht.
Allerdings kann sie über HDMI sowieso nur FullHD (1920x1200) ausgeben.
Deshalb benutze ich auch den *DVI-Ausgang* an der GrKa.


----------



## JoM79 (2. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Hast du HDMI denn mal ausprobiert?
Also wenn du keine neue Karte kaufen willst, brauchst nen anderes Kabel oder einen anderen Adapter.


----------



## yingtao (2. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Probiere auch mal die Auflösung mit 59Hz aus. Ich kenne es von vielen Monitoren (vor allem mit LG Panel) das die mit eingestellten 60Hz meckern, bei 59Hz aber keine Probleme haben. Ansonsten kann es am Kabel oder auch dem Adapter liegen.


----------



## Schlossgespenst (2. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

@JoM79: Mit einem HDMI-Kabel lässt sich im Windows die Auflösung 2560x1440 gar nicht auswählen

@yintao: Die 59Hz habe ich auch schon ausprobiert. Hat leider nichts geholfen

Das Kabel sollte nicht das Problem sein, da es aufgrund der 24(+1) Pins (Dual Link) der Auflösung gewachsen sein sollte.
Der Adapter sollte laut Hersteller auch die volle Pinzahl auf HDMI weiter führen


----------



## ludscha (3. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Mein 2715H ist mit DP-Kabel angeschlossen und funzt ohne Probs. 

DP-Kabel holen und passenden Adapter.


----------



## Schlossgespenst (3. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Ein Adapter von Dual Link DVI auf DP ist nicht gerade günstig. Ich möchte nicht wegen 2-3 Monaten über 100 Euro dafür ausgeben.

@ludscha: Welchen adapter benutzt du?


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

DVI auf DP funktioniert nicht, das geht nur anders herum.


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*



Schlossgespenst schrieb:


> Ein Adapter von Dual Link DVI auf DP ist nicht gerade günstig. Ich möchte nicht wegen 2-3 Monaten über *100 Euro* dafür ausgeben.
> 
> @ludscha: Welchen adapter benutzt du?



 100€?
http://www.mercateo.com/p/C3860-11(...isplayPort_Kabel_DP_ST_DVI_24_1_ST_1_0_m.html



JoM79 schrieb:


> DVI auf DP funktioniert nicht, das geht nur anders herum.



Achso?
Ist mir ehrlich gesagt neu, ich dachte DVI und DP wären signalkompatibel.....habe mich aber auch noch nicht tiefer gehend damit beschäftigt.


----------



## JoM79 (3. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Steht sogar extra nochmal im von dir verlinkten Kabel.


----------



## ludscha (4. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*



Schlossgespenst schrieb:


> Ein Adapter von Dual Link DVI auf DP ist nicht gerade günstig. Ich möchte nicht wegen 2-3 Monaten über 100 Euro dafür ausgeben.
> 
> @ludscha: Welchen adapter benutzt du?



Keinen, da ich ein DP zu Mini DP-Kabel nutze.

Soviel ich weiß, kannst du die 2560 x 1440 nur mit DP bzw Mini DP nutzen, mit HDMI und Dual-DVI geht es nicht.

MFG


----------



## JoM79 (4. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Natürlich kann man WQHD mit DVI Duallink und HDMI nutzen.


----------



## ludscha (5. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*



JoM79 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann man WQHD mit DVI Duallink und HDMI nutzen.



Logischer Weise, wen man es Nüchtern betrachtet, hast du mit deiner Aussage ja vollkommen recht,

aber hierzu mal ein Beitrag eines Users über die Auflösung per HDMI bei prad.de :



> Leider ist in der Betriebsanleitung kein Hinweis auf eine verringerte Auflösung bei Konnektion via HDMI zu finden.



und ein weiteres 



> Der U2715h hat nur Display Port  für die native auflösung und es gibt kaum Grafikkarten mit Display Port




Leider ist es so, das Dell hier Mist gebaut hat und man die native WQHD Aüflösung nur mit Mini-DP oder DP fahren kann. 

Prad hat den Monitor nur mit DP getestet, mit HDMI und DVI nicht, darum weiss das auch keiner, dass die 2560x1440 nur per DP gehen.

Ob der kleine Bruder (U2515H) das selbe Problem hat weiss ich nicht, da ich es nicht reschaschiert habe, 
aber ich weiss es eben, da ich Anfangs auch dieses Problem mit meinem 2715 hatte und der Auflösung per HDMI .


MFG
ludscha


----------



## DKK007 (7. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Deswegen würde ich einfach zu einer Karte mit DP raten. Eine RX460 oder GTX1050(ti) sollte ja schon schneller sein, als die verbaute Karte und ist dabei auch noch leiser/kühler.


----------



## ludscha (7. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*



DKK007 schrieb:


> Deswegen würde ich einfach zu einer Karte mit DP raten. Eine RX460 oder GTX1050(ti) sollte ja schon schneller sein, als die verbaute Karte und ist dabei auch noch leiser/kühler.



Sehe ich auch so, aber das muss der TE entscheiden


----------



## machero (23. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*



ludscha schrieb:


> Logischer Weise, wen man es Nüchtern betrachtet, hast du mit deiner Aussage ja vollkommen recht,
> 
> aber hierzu mal ein Beitrag eines Users über die Auflösung per HDMI bei prad.de :
> 
> ...



Servus,

Steht das eigentlich irgendwo geschrieben, das man bei dem Dell U2715H die native WQHD-Auflösung nur mit Mini-DP oder Displayport bekommt ?
Finde das ist schon eine krasse Einschränkung womit man als Käufer nicht wirklich rechnen kann.
Müsste doch normalerweise in der Artikelbeschreibung bzw. bei den technischen Daten vermerkt sein ?

Sofern man nicht zufällig bereits eine GPU mit Displayport besitzt, ist man gezwungen nochmal mind. 100,- Euro draufzulegen nur um auch die WQHD-Auflösung zu haben !? 
Zumal der ja auch weniger als reinrassiger Gaming-Monitor vermarktet wird, sondern auch als Business- bzw. Office&Multimedia-Monitor.
Und wenn man keine Grafikkarte mit Displayport hat, fährt man nur Full-HD-Auflösung und dafür holt man sich natürlich auch so einen Monitor 

Wieso geht nicht einfach ein ganz normales HDMI-Kabel ?
WQHD ist doch garnocht so eine extrem hohe Auflösung das man da Displayport bräuchte?!


----------



## JoM79 (23. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Weil Dell das wohl nicht will, sonst wäre es in der EDID anders hinterlegt.


----------



## machero (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Gibt es evt. sonst passende Monitorkabel "Displayport (Dell Monitor) auf HDMI (Computer)" ?

Bei Amazon gibt es zwar Kabel aber anscheinend funktionieren die nur in entgegengesetzte Richtung (PC soll Displayport haben, und der Monitor HDMI).
Ich benötige es aber genau andersherum ! Mein Mainboard hat leider nur HDMI.


----------



## JoM79 (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Anders herum funktioniert nicht.


----------



## machero (31. März 2017)

*AW: Keine volle Auflösung mit DELL U2715H*

Das ist dann echt mal richtig schlecht! 

Aber Danke für die Info. Gut das ich das bei Amazon noch gelesen habe. 
Bei vielen Kabeln stand Nichts dabei das das nur in eine Richtung funktionieren soll.

Dann gibts eben keine native Auflösung


----------

